# Salt Licks Who Uses What.



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

These are just a cattle/sheep lick but the deer use them as you can see.









































What do you use?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a guy in camo getting ready to lick that one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your a numpty!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

In the spring I like to use a mineral block, not just salt and anything with molasses in it. Can't use anything after Sep.1st. in VA.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a mineral lick out at the cabin but I get more cows than deer or elk. The deer and elk might hit it but never when I'm there.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

It gets to the point late in the fall and into winter where they don't seem to use the site well at all. I will put a good bit down before Sep.1 and it seems to stay around a lot longer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't use any kind of bait for any wild animals for hunting purposes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Don't use any kind of bait for any wild animals for hunting purposes.


 I don't use it as bait to hunt either, it's just for watching.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Don't use any kind of bait for any wild animals for hunting purposes.


I don't use them as bait Rick. They were going free so I said yes please. I don't go and sit by one thinking I'll see more deer.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I put mine out for viewing and a camera site. I just use a regular salt block. We can't hunt over them here. I don't bait either. Like the idea of hanging it off the tree. Never seen it done like that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If you do make sure its a dead tree or one you don't like as the salt will kill it!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With as much rain as you get if you put a cover over the top would it not last longer.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Bones, you want it on the ground over here. Deer will lick it but before the block is gone they will start to eat the dirt around it. Over here you want it on a rotten tree stump or on the ground.

I use regular livestock salt licks with trace minerals (the maroon ones not the white ones) from the local feed store. Alot of the animals in the woods (especially deer) seem to hit them to some degree. I have also had good success with Deer Caine. It is mixed with water and poured on bare dirt. I have had deer hit the deer caine the same day I put it out. Some are in areas I hunt, but not necessarily for the purpose of using it as bait. I have sites spread out throughout my property. I do it mainly for managing healthy deer. I have done it for 2 years and believe that its a contributing factor to the amount of does I have with twins this year. It also helps contribute to them having the minerals they need in their milk to make it more healthy. Supposedly it also helps promote more antler growth and to a small degree it probably does, but bucks dont hit them nearly as much as does do.

Also, it is a good idea to put the Deer Caine (bucks tend to use it more) where you want a scrape to be. I have noticed that the deer caine sites become more communal and bucks will start to use it as a scrape. So you want to put it under a tree limb they can lick on.

I have tried some of the other more expensive "attractant" type blocks, and IMO its just a mineral/salt block with molasses (and saw dust in some cases {its what soaks and holds the molasses}) in it. I pass on them now because its less minerals and syrup mixed with saw dust. Of course they dont tell you that.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2

I will pour road salt on the ground...after they finsh the salt the eat the dirt and paw at the ground.

At me cousins farm in south east Ohio there is an area that leaches out salt, a salt water spring. Over the many many years the animals have it wallowed out like a pit perhaps 25 feet across. Many animals use it raccoons, deer, feral pigs, what ever wanting salt.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt...there are other elements that wild life like too. One that will help deer produce larger racks is Selenium ( not sure about the spelling ).


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Brian you can buy deer salt licks over here, maybe I will one day when these free ones run out!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would not buy those commercial deer salt licks...just use road type salt. Pour a five gallon bucket on the ground and wait.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Over here I would buy the deer salt licks as they are good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Either way it does help em out, there is a reason they seek it out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I agree Brian.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The deer have dug a moat around mine. There are several home recipes for salt and mineral blocks. Salt and sodium bicarbonate are one that comes to mind. Michigan is selenium deficient, so I'm crushing a selenium block up and mixing it with some other things.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Michigan is selenium deficient, so I'm crushing a selenium block up and mixing it with some other things.


Now I know why you are the way you are Tom! Deficiency of some sort!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Tom is not deficient in anything...just deprived.

But you are correct Tom and it is needed for stronger bone development. I used it while raising deer.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Deficiency of gray matter on some occasions ! Deprived too. Been married 16 years.LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mine seems to be leaching out... either that or I have so much the pressure is forcing it into my hair.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> The deer have dug a moat around mine. There are several home recipes for salt and mineral blocks. Salt and sodium bicarbonate are one that comes to mind. Michigan is selenium deficient, so I'm crushing a selenium block up and mixing it with some other things.


 You don't have dandelions around your part of the woods, they have selenium in them!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Mine seems to be leaching out... either that or I have so much the pressure is forcing it into my hair.


Its leaching out!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> You don't have dandelions around your part of the woods, they have selenium in them!!!


Wasn't aware of that Rick. The only place they show up is my yard. We had the soil tested in our fields and the ground is very low. Michigan as a whole is very low in it. We have blocks for our horses. Helps with their intestinal tracts.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Wasn't aware of that Rick. The only place they show up is my yard. We had the soil tested in our fields and the ground is very low. Michigan as a whole is very low in it. We have blocks for our horses. Helps with their intestinal tracts.


 The farmers that grow horse hay and have a lot of dandelion in their fields don't worry about it as being a weed cause of the selenium it provides.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

On a call said:


> X2
> 
> I will pour road salt on the ground...after they finsh the salt the eat the dirt and paw at the ground.
> 
> At me cousins farm in south east Ohio there is an area that leaches out salt, a salt water spring. Over the many many years the animals have it wallowed out like a pit perhaps 25 feet across. Many animals use it raccoons, deer, feral pigs, what ever wanting salt.


There is one out here that an old man showed me. Its pretty neat. Its starting to fade away though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I also use mineral Blocks year round, I also save the salt water from making home made Icecream and pour it strait over old logs or stumps the deer will hit it almost immediately! Since I started keeping the minerals out on my property the deer Look much healthier on the pics than they have in previous years!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Minerals not just salt help no mater who you are.

Just make sure you eat the ice cream your self. Love that stuff.


----------



## buck#1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I use trophey rock and salt licks and red trace mineral .


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the deer and wildgame block I use.
Wal mart special $7
I have video of deer eating from this very block. Well worth the modest investment.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If it works for you keep on using it.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Salt ( Attracks ) does not grow antlers, mineral grows antlers. All depending on what your trying to accomplish. I've been putting out mineral licks for years. You will grow bigger bucks with the mineral. But its not a basic food source that they will use every day. Have never had a chance to even shoot a buck using the lick during season. Maybe mine are not craving it during this time frame, or their just to busy looking for that hot momma!

I utilize a half of a bag of lose salt with a half of a bag of mineral, mix the two together. Then dig me a hole in the dirt 2 to 3 inches deep around 2/3 feet dia. make sure the dirt is busted up and reel fine like the min/salt. Then mix them all together. I freshen mine up in Jan and again in Aug. The mineral I use is 30-06 made by Whitetail Institute pretty pricey but works.....

You can see for yourself the picture on the top is from last year and the one on the bottom is from this year.
,
PS. Yep that's my deer stand in the back, Has my two Lazy By Recliners in it.... Need I say More ( It's for the Kids )


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There are some tall tines on that buck!


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

He like a Ghost! Both my son's been hunting him all year. One with a bow and the other with a gun. Has disappeared and has not showed his face all year. Not much time left. Oh Well! That's why they call it hunting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to them !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They all make a mistake sooner or later.


----------



## Sauce73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used the Trophy Rock with mixed results. I put it out in front of my trail cam and it brought in mostly does and a few small bucks.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do taxidermy so I end up with a lot of salt after salting hides. In Jan & Feb win I am salting hides one right after another I will put salt in buckets thin go and put it out in march. I have a few spots that I could all most hide a 4 wheeler in. Lol


----------



## norsemaninbfe (Dec 18, 2011)

My son and I put out 2 buck mineral blocks we bought from Tractor Supply this past Sunday. Deer hunting was over Saturday, going to try to get back out this weekend and see if there is any activity.

Vern


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have taken trace blocks and dug a hole and burried them just below the ground. so there is just a smidge of dirt on them. i have found they dont like licking the block directly but would rather eat the dirt for it. its more natural for them


----------

